# Swim for Reds



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Went out yesterday in search of the red things with my buddy Erik and his Caimen.  Made a trip to one of my close spots that has been producing some nice feesh over the past couple weeks.  Pole over the sandbar and start looking, within two cast we were spooking fish with the topwater...and time to change it out.  I pole down the flat a little more and see some slow movers comming our way so I stake out.  They got within range and we started making our cast.  I hooked up to a very hungry one.  He made a couple of nice runs and it was time to get him in the bhote.  Erik stepped down and got the Boca ready and the fish decided that it was not over yet...and made another run.   He starts moving across the bow so I start looking for things that he may snag on and see Erik had put his pole on the front casting platform...sticking out off the bow.  Erik made a run to save the pole...and the boat had the same idea...(I know everyone can see where this is going).  Not expecting the boat to move I try to catch my balance still fighing this fish, and take a step back...and no boat!    I ended up jumping away to avoid the motor, and doing a back flop in a ft of water...rod in hand!  Fish stayed on...and we were able to get it in the boat for a couple of pics...soaking wet. The cell phone survived, just had to be dried out a little bit...it's my third one this year to go for a swim in the drink.

Picked up another one that was a little further down the flat and the wind started to pick up a little.  We moved a couple of time and didn't see and only picked up a couple of dink trout.  We made a circle back to where we started from to see 3 boats in the spot...not catching any fish.  As I start to get closer...I realized that they were stuck on the outside of the sandbar...at high tide! ;D  We moved back onto the flat again and start seeing the fish, but no more chews.  Me loves me some Caimen.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157616999995717/

Notice that I am Soaked?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Skinny water boats be the best...
Tip to prevent the soggy cell phone syndrome:
ziplock snack bags, half the depth of a regular ziplock.
Fits your phone and your pocket.
Working and playing outdoors, ziplocks were the only way to keep my phones dry.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to save the fish! Good move pushing off, I've seen ugly things happen trying to land on the lower unit...


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Way to hang with it and get him to the boat. What did he eat? I couldn't get one to eat anything yesterday.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Way to hang with it and get him to the boat. What did he eat? I couldn't get one to eat anything yesterday.


It's not about the lure...it's about the dangle.  Erik and I were using the same lure and he wasn't getting the reds to hit. MirroDine 17MR, black back with red belly.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

> > Way to hang with it and get him to the boat. What did he eat? I couldn't get one to eat anything yesterday.
> 
> 
> It's not about the lure...it's about the dangle.   Erik and I were using the same lure and he wasn't getting the reds to hit.  MirroDine 17MR, black back with red belly.


Ahh! So my dangle must have been off. I thought I had turned it on. Silly me. I'll double check before I head out next time. ;D

I do love me a mirrodine. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Great story and photo. The creativity around here amazes me.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a funny story, glad you saved the phone, i usually pack the phone, camera, wallet, truck keys, and cigars in a plastic dry box from walmart, less than $10.00 for it and they are in the camping supply area. i have had this one 1 1/2 years and it's still kicking


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Glad you didn't get hurt and still catching the red was an awesome bonus! [smiley=1-beer-german.gif]

Electronics and keys do not stay in my pockets while fishing on boats. Ziploc bags inside of my tackle bags seems to keep them dry.


----------

